# Problems with 40hp Mercury outboard



## ksuhof (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a Bass Tracker 40hp outboard Oil Injected 2 stroke outboard. Runs fine most of the time, but sometimes will not restart after shutting down after 30 minutes or so It cranks and seems like it is getting gas . Put new plugs and seems to run great most of the time. Could it be the carb or something in the carb. Originally it seemed like it was kill switch because the way it cranked but didn't start. I never had a kill switch go bad thought. Any suggestions would help 2002 motor. Could it be electrical??/Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you losing pressure at the bulb while sitting? Could be a bad bulb,small air leak in a gas line or even fuel pump.None of which are hard or expensive to fix.Next time it does it,pump the bulb a couple times and try.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Get a spark gap tester an see what spark looks like. If weak chech voltage off stator
How is the idle in gear when motor is warmed up?


----------



## ksuhof (Mar 1, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Are you losing pressure at the bulb while sitting? Could be a bad bulb,small air leak in a gas line or even fuel pump.None of which are hard or expensive to fix.Next time it does it,pump the bulb a couple times and try.


Bulb is hard after 3 pumps and is not losing pressure.


----------



## ksuhof (Mar 1, 2008)

Rodbuster said:


> Get a spark gap tester an see what spark looks like. If weak chech voltage off stator
> How is the idle in gear when motor is warmed up?


idles smooth and runs same I ran for 4 straight days no problem. The next day just will not start. The next day may start using the same operating procedures.Could the kill switch be bad or defective. I was thinking carb float or pin?? Wonder i f sea foam would help


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Replace the fuel filter first. Get the easy stuff out of the way, should be yearly maintenance anyway.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Have you ever tried to decarb your motor? Look up decarb your 2 stroke you will see a few ways to do it.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I have a "96 50hp merc that was doing the same thing...drove me nuts for 2 seasons. final fix was having all 3 carbs rebuilt and replaced the fuel pump for good measure while it was down. ran good all last year. mechanic said carb floats was the main problem. My understanding was they develop a hole and get liquid in them and then don't work propely.
good luck


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I had a similar issue with my old bomber fish and ski that had a 90 hp johnson. It would fire right up at home but not even try to fire at the launch.Turned out to be the lanyard of the kill switch.It was a cap style lanyard kill switch and I pushed it in and turned the key and it'd fire up.


----------



## ksuhof (Mar 1, 2008)

ksuhof said:


> I have a Bass Tracker 40hp outboard Oil Injected 2 stroke outboard. Runs fine most of the time, but sometimes will not restart after shutting down after 30 minutes or so It cranks and seems like it is getting gas . Put new plugs and seems to run great most of the time. Could it be the carb or something in the carb. Originally it seemed like it was kill switch because the way it cranked but didn't start. I never had a kill switch go bad thought. Any suggestions would help 2002 motor. Could it be electrical??/Thanks in advance!!!


electrical issue motor wiring and at throttle box


----------

